# disaster of the day .......



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

ok just venting here ..............
so I live in a townhouse complex where we all take care of our properties .
a few years ago we planted some trees and after a few years they provided an awesome backyard oasis ... breeze in the fall and spring and a shade from the sun , well the lady next door who just moved in complained about the trees , the property manager came and decided to cut the trees down so now I look at my backyard wide open and no privacy I have a wife upstairs balling her eyes out saying she wont ever go back in the backyard again and I guess I havae a happy neighbour next door....my property managers excuse was that they were willows and that they cause havoc ... ok I can somewhat understand but now what do I do to create the privacy , she has not told me I cant plant a tree back there so heres my question I am asking does anyone know of any kind of trees I can plant along a fence line to create some privacy .. they cant be related to the willow family or else I will face the same situation 
does anyone know of any places I can get some mid size stuff that is not super expensive ...yes I am pissed and disappointed just shows u that neigbours are assholes , I have had 3 and none of them could mind there own business .I don't complain about her dog barking ,but u can be sure I will from now on . and I have resorted to playing music in my backyard full blast while I am away at work , anyways im just mad and not sure how to better this situation 
cheers and thanks for listning to my rant 
tom


----------



## Bantario (Apr 10, 2011)

•City of Toronto By-laws respecting trees and the City's Official Plan provide for the protection of trees situated on both private and City property.
•Trees on private property having a diameter of 30 cm or greater at 1.4 metres above ground level are subject to protection under City of Toronto Municipal Code Chapter 813, Trees, Article III. Visit www.toronto.ca/trees/private_trees.htm
•It is unlawful to injure or destroy such trees without first obtaining a permit from Urban Forestry to do so; there are certain exemptions under each by-law. 
•A person convicted of an offence under this by-law is liable:
(1) To a minimum fine of $500.00 per tree and to a maximum
fine of $100,000.00 per tree.
(2) To a special fine of $100,000.00
•If you wish to injure or destroy a tree protected under the provisions of the Private Tree Bylaw, you must submit an application (PDF) and receive a permit to do so. Submission of an application does not guarantee that a permit will be issued. Please note that the following items must be submitted with all permit applications:
1.A Completed Permit Application form
2.A Completed Owner's Authorization form - if the owner has not signed the Permit Application
3.A detailed Arborist Report
4.A Landscape/Replanting Plan - this must be filed with all permit application forms
5.Tree Protection Plan (as applicable)
6.Site Plans - for applications which involve construction, existing trees must be accurately plotted on the Site Plan
7.2 Copies of recent legal plan of Survey with Ravine Protection Line if property is on a ravine
8.Permit Application Fee
Permit Application fees are $100 per tree for non-construction related permit applications and $300 per tree for construction related permit applications. Permit Application fees are non-refundable and must be submitted at the time of initial Permit Application submission.

Permit applications will not be processed unless all required documents have been submitted. If you have any questions pertaining to the City of Toronto's Private Tree By-law, please call 311 for more information.

A tree that is dead, terminally diseased or imminently hazardous does not require a permit, however, the applicant must submit a detailed arborist report to Urban Forestry providing details on the condition of the tree(s) in question.

Trees of all diameters on private property within Ravine Protection Areas of the City of Toronto, are protected under the provisions of City of Toronto Municipal Code Chapter 658, Ravines. 
Visit www.toronto.ca/trees/ravines.htm

Privately-owned trees, that do not qualify for protection under the private tree or the Ravine and Natural Feature protection by-law that were planted as a condition of site plan approval and incorporated into a site plan agreement which was registered on title are required to be maintained substantially in conformity with the approved drawings. Contact City Planning (PDF) for further information.


----------



## SignGuy (Mar 3, 2012)

You mention taking care of your property but is this actually a condominium townhouse or freehold? 

If its a condo, I suspect the board would/should have been notified by the property mananger then you in turn...before such drastic measures were taken? 

I too live in a townhouse and the board works very hard not to cut down trees. As mentioned, there are some municipal by-laws to work around these days and its actually quite difficult in some circumstances to cut down trees.

I'd do a bit more homework, but I think you might have a case here against a bully neighbour. At very least you may save some time and money if you were in the wrong and replanting would simply result in removal again.

Good luck.


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

Plant Bamboo it will grow 10 feet high and make a great screen and stays green all year round.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tree*

the trees have been cut down and removed already 
it is a rental property I do not own the townhome .....I will be talking to my property manager to replace the trees , with something not a "willow as this was her reasoning .....
other than the bully neighbour I have already sucomed to she is a bitch so onward and upward of the loud music I have a fondness for punk music all of a sudden .
she is a mid sixties ninnie who I assume will not like my music oh well ...
I did see some wolf piss at the local bird and animal store which would help ward off nuicence animals so I shall start squirting her door handles with a stinky substance ..
next is shit under her door handles 
yes I am an ass...............


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

tom g said:


> the trees have been cut down and removed already
> it is a rental property I do not own the townhome .....I will be talking to my property manager to replace the trees , with something not a "willow as this was her reasoning .....
> other than the bully neighbour I have already sucomed to she is a bitch so onward and upward of the loud music I have a fondness for punk music all of a sudden .
> she is a mid sixties ninnie who I assume will not like my music oh well ...
> ...


Willow trees can be a time bomb to any house:

http://www.northscaping.com/IZArticles/IS-0129

Your neighbor would be well within her rights to protect her property value.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*willows*

yes I do understand it my point is its a rental complex where for 6 years no one says a word till she moved in ... that's my point . I get it I understand how bad willows can be . I am in talks now with landlord to replant some trees to preserve the shade and privacy of our backyard as for her . she has just met her worse neighbour ...


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

My neighboor put in the horrible bush that looks a lot like climatis (sp) but has no flowers and just thorns. lol It grows like crazy too.

The other side has a stupid yellow flower plant that just grows really weird and silly as an attempt to make privacy. That one got mad about fireworks on canada day. :S She tried to call the cops on us too.

I hate crummy neighbors. Are potted evergeens an option? The bamboo is pretty cool too.


----------

